# So how bout a 23c III?



## ToddLange (Sep 25, 2009)

ok so forget the cadet II. lols. i found a 23c III XL with some a lot of stuff with it on ebay.

the bid right now is $10. lol. and shipping is $65. Im really thinking pretty hard about this. lol. i think it looks like its in pretty good condition and i really really want to get a darkroom goin!

so would this be a good start?


----------



## ann (Sep 25, 2009)

yep, i would think so, shipping is about right . 

I check on the shipping cost for this enlarger for someone who wanted to buy one we had at school and it was running about 60 dollars from New York to Calif. and that of course comes from a vendor who has a commerical deal with the shipping company, but it gives you a guide line.


----------



## terri (Sep 25, 2009)

I learned enlarging on a Beseler 23c II, and found it easy to use even as a complete beginner. You will be hard pressed to do better. Ann says the shipping price is about right, so whatever you pay for this lot, you can pat yourself on the back for having "stolen" it.  Should service you for years!

It will do both 35mm and medium format - I'm trying to look at the negative carrier shown, it looks like square format in the picture. ? I don't know what you shoot, but even if you will need a 35mm negative carrier, you'll be able to find one for a song that fits the Beseler - another reason to go with this model, lenses, carriers, and other parts will be easy to find. 

Good luck. Have fun!


----------



## ToddLange (Sep 25, 2009)

ya i shoot 35mm only and dat dont look like no 35mm negative carrier. It'll be easy to find one of those.


----------



## Photoboy1980 (Oct 12, 2009)

Good find! I think we used either the 23c II or III models in school. Did you buy it?


----------

